# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  هل أحرف المضارعة من حروف الزيادة؟

## المبلغ

لقد وقع خلاف بين اثنين من زملائي في حكم أحرف المضارعة هل هي زائدة أم لا وذلك في المثال (يضرب - أشرب- تأكل- نلعب) حين يوضع في جملة مفيدة ثم يطلب من الطالب أن يستخرج من الجملة فعلا مجردا وآخر مزيدا.
بعض الطلاب يختار الفعل (يضرب) فعلا مجردا على أساس أن ماضيه ضرب والأصل في التجرد والزيادة هي صيغة الماضي, وبعض الطلاب اختار الفعل (يضرب) فعلا مزيدا بحرف لأنه زاد عن أصل الفعل (ض ر ب) والياء غير لازمة للفعل في كل تصاريفه.
فمن الصواب يرحكم الله؟

----------


## المبلغ

وجدت مقولة لأبي حيان في كتابه ارتشاف الضرب 1/192 قد تفيد في المسألة
إذ يقول عن الحروف الزائدة: ولا يزاد حرف من العشرة إلا إن كان لمعنى نحو: حرف المضارعة وهو أقوى الزوائد. ا.ه 
فهل يفهم من ذلك أن الذي يعد الفعل (يضرب) من المجرد مخطئ؟

----------


## حمادي عبد السلام

> وجدت مقولة لأبي حيان في كتابه ارتشاف الضرب 1/192 قد تفيد في المسألة
> إذ يقول عن الحروف الزائدة: ولا يزاد حرف من العشرة إلا إن كان لمعنى نحو: حرف المضارعة وهو أقوى الزوائد. ا.ه 
> فهل يفهم من ذلك أن الذي يعد الفعل (يضرب) من المجرد مخطئ؟


هذه المسألة تجدونها في أبسط شروح الآجرومية وهو شرح خالد الأزهري 
حيث قال والمضارع ما كان فيه احدى الزوائد الأربعة وهي أنيت أو نأيت ، بخلاف نون نرجس ...
أما ألقى وألهى ...فحروفها أصلية

----------


## خديجة إيكر

*        زيادة حروف المضارعة إلى الفعل ليست زيادة في بنائه و صيغته ، بل هي زيادة إلصاقية لأن حروف المضارعة من اللواصق التي تزادُ في أول الكلمة الأصل دون أن تُحدث تغييرا  في بنائها : فوزن ضَرَبَ مثلاً  هو فَعَلَ / و وزن يضرِب هو يفْعِلُ  ، أي إن ضَرَبَ عندما ألصقنا به  ياء المضارعة لم ينتقل من فِعْل مجرد ( فَعَلَ ) إلى مزيد ( كتفعّلَ او استفعَلَ أو تفاعَلَ أوفَعَّلَ أو...) ، بل ظلّ مجرّداً و لكنّه  أصبح دالّا على زمن المضارع ( يضرب) بدل  زمن الماضي في ( ضرَبَ) . و الدليل على أنّ  حروف المضارعة ليست من حروف الزيادة من حيث بناء الفعل أنها  تدخل على الفعل المجرّد ( كما هو الشأن في ضَرَبَ) و على الفعل المزيد أيضاً ( مثل : عَامَلَ / يُعامِل ، استغفَرَ/ تَستغفِرُ، أَخْرجَ / نُخرجُ...) . فكيف يمكن أن يكون الفعل مزيداً ثمّ تُزاد إليه حروف زيادة ؟؟*

----------


## المبلغ

وجدت كثيرا من النصوص عن علماءالعربية تفيد بأن أحرف المضارعة زائدة فهل يوجد رأي مقابل لهذا الرأي عندهم؟
لم أجد غير نص في شرح شافية ابن الحاجب - الرضي الأستراباذي (2/ 376)
"وعندي أن حروف المضارعة حروف معنىً لا حروف مَبْنًى كنوني التثنية والجمع" 
ولكن تعقبه محقق الكتاب بقوله:
يريد المؤلف بهذا ان يعترض على ابن الحاجب في عده النون الواقعة في اول المضارع من حروف الزيادة وحاصل الاعتراض ان حروف المضارعة حروف معان كالتنوين وسيأتي لابن الحاجب نفسه عدم عد التنوين من حروف الزيادة معللا ذلك بانه حرف معنى فلا وجه لعده نون المضارعة من حروف الزيادة ولكنا لو نظرنا لوجدنا ان المؤلف قد سلم لابن الحاجب عد السين في الاستفعال من حروف الزيادة مع انها دالة على معنى وكذلك سلم له عد النون في الفعل المطاوع من حروف الزيادة مع انها دالة على معنى ولا يستطيع المؤلف ولا غيره ان ينكر ان الهمزة في افعل من حروف الزيادة وكذا الالف في فاعل وتفاعل والتاء. في تفعلل وما اشبه ذلك من الحروف الدالة على المعاني في الافعال المزيد فيها وكذا الالف في اسم الفاعل من الثلاثي والميم في اسم الفاعل واسم المفعول واسم الزمان واسم المكان والمصدر الميمى وحينئذ لا وجه لانكاره ان تكون حروف المضارعة من حروف الزيادة محتجا بدلالتها على معنى بقى ان يقال: كيف يوفق بين عدم عدهم التنوين وباء الجر ولام الجر وهاء السكت من حروف الزيادة لانها دالة على معنى وبين عد حروف المضارعة وغيرها من الحروف الداخلة في الافعال والاسماء المتصلة بها مما ذكرنا مع انها دالة على معان في الكلمات الداخلة فيها والجواب: ان الحرف الدال على معنى ان كان مما يتغير به وزن الكلمة ومعناها فهو من حروف الزيادة وان لم يكن كذلك فليس من حروف الزيادة بل قد جعل أبو الحسن الاشمونى دلالة الحرف على معنى من جملة ادلة زيادته فقال في باب التصريف عند قول ابن مالك: والحرف ان يلزم فاصل والذى * لا يلزم الزائد مثل تا احتذى (تاسعها دلالة الحرف على معنى كحروف المضارعة والف اسم الفاعل) اه

----------


## عادل أحمدموسى

قال الأستاذ المحقق محمد محي الدين عبد الحميد في تكملة تصريف الأفعال الملحق في تحقيقه على شرح ابن عقيل 
-( تشتق صيغة المضارع من الماضي بزيادة حرف من أحرف المضارعة في أوله : للدلالة على التكلم أو الخطاب أو الغيبة وهذه الأحرف يجمعها قولك [ أنيت ] ) 
وبذلك تكون حروف المضارعة من أحرف الزيادة 
ولكن 
- الفعل المضارع لا يوصف بأنه مجرد أو مزيد ولكن يقال مضارع الفعل المجرد أو مضارع الفعل المزيد 
- الأصوب في صياغة السؤال 
استخرج مضارعا لفعل مزيد أو مضارعا لفعل مجرد

----------


## المبلغ

شكرا جزيلا لمشاركاتكم القيمةوقد انتهيت إلى نتيجة أن أحرف المضارعة من الزوائد للأدلة التالية

----------


## المبلغ

1- لم يذكر أحد من النحاة أنها ليست من الزوائد كما سبق وذكرت ومن قال بغير ذلك فعليه بالدليل

----------


## المبلغ

2- ذكر ابن الناظم في شرح لامية الأفعال ما تعرف به زيادة الكلمة فقال "أصل ما تعرف به زيادة الحرف في الكلمة # سقوطه في بعض التصاريف. وتعرف زيادته أيضا بأن # يصحب أكثر من أصلين .." ص 16

----------


## المبلغ

3- نص على زيادة ألف الوصل في فعل الأمر الصحيح من (اضربْ) ولو كان الأمر يتعلق برد المضارع للماضي فلماذا نص على زيادتها في الأمر؟

----------


## محمد أمنزوي

أضيف إلى ما قالته الأخت خديجة إيكير في المشاركة رقم 4 أعلاه أن الصيغ الفعلية المزيدة متفق عليها بين علماء الصرف؛ ورغم اختلافهم في عددها فلم يدرج أي منهم صيغ المضارع بينها، ولذلك فإننا في التمارين الصرفية نعتبر مضارع الفعل المجرد مجردا تبعا للماضي ...

----------


## رشدي زياد

الأصل في الفعل ماضيه، لأن زمن الماضي هو الأصل في الأزمنة، وبالتالي  فإن حروف المضارعة ليست من حروف الزيادة إلا إذا دخلت  على الفعل مجردا في الماضي، أنذاك تكون من حروف الزيادة.

----------


## إبراهيم عطا

في تقديري أن الصرفيين رحمهم الله لم يصرحوا بأن أحرف المضارعة ليست من الزيادة؛ إذ هم بصدد الكلام على الماضي، وأن باب أنواع الفعل من حيث الزيادة والتجرد سابق لديهم على باب اشتقاق المضارع وكذلك الأمر من ماضيهما، فقالوا مضارع الفعل المجرد ومضارع الفعل المزيد. أما عن تدريسنا اليوم فهو يوصّف الفعل على ما هو عليه من الزيادة والتجرد، فينبغي تيسيرا على المتعلم واطرادا للقاعدة أن نقول بزيادتها، وزيادة الفعل المضارع، وبهذا نجد أن الفعل المضارع كله مزيد، أما الأمر فأمره حسب ما زاد في ماضيه، ويحكم بزيادة همزة الوصل إن بدأ بها.
وسبق أن قلنا (اطرادا)؛ إذ كيف نقنع أبناءنا بأن (يجلس) فعل مجرد كل أحرفه أصول ونغض الطرف عن الياء، وفي الوقت نفسه نقرّ بأن وزنها (يفعل)، فكيف يعتد به كزائد في الميزان الصرفي، ويتغافل عنه في باب التجرد والزيادة، وبهذا فأنا أضم رأيي لرأي من يرى أن الفعل المضارع مزيد كله، وهذا يقابل تفرده في الإعراب والبناء فهو الفعل الوحيد الذي يجيء معربا ومبنيا أحيانا كما هو وارد بكتب النحو.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

أحرف المضارعة الزائدة تدل على الحال وتدل كذلك على فاعل الفعل ،فالهمزة في الفعل أضرب تدل عل الفاعل أنا ،والنون في نضرب تدل على نحن ،والتاء في تضرب تدل على أنت .....إلخ ،فهي زائدة لمعنى في الفعل.

----------


## محمد أمنزوي

تتبعت هذا النقاش فتبين لي أن له جانبا تربويا تعليميا لا ينبغي إغفاله، حيث نقول للمتعلم: حروف الزيادة هي (سألتمونيها) أو (أنتم سواي)، ثم نقول له في التمارين التطبيقية: فَهِمَ فعل مجرد وكذلك يَفْهَم !!
ولحل هذا الإشكال أقترح أن نربط بين "حروف الزيادة" التي لها وظائف مشروحة في كتب الصرف وبين "حروف الإلصاق" التي لها وظائف نميزها في مجال النحو خاصة، وأقصد هنا "السوابق واللواحق"... فنعتبر حروف المضارعة من السوابق مع التركيز على أن حروف (أ ن ي ت) "زائدة" .. كما تكون "سابقة" في المضارع خاصة، ومن هنا قد يقتنع المتعلم حين نقول له: *يَفْهَمُ فعل مجرد بسابقة المضارع*

----------

